

FlightRecorder – Explore the real UX - canabacigil
http://flightrecorder.co

======
elwell
1\. To what degree is responsiveness/latency affected?

2\. Are we expected to use this in production apps or only private betas? If
the former, it may violate app store terms.

3\. Looks pretty nice, surprised this is the first time I'm seeing something
like this.

~~~
canabacigil
1\. Framework is compatible with iOS 7/above and you can access the data in
real-time. All performance issues are resolved and we have very happy
customers. 2\. You can use it in production of course and you may inform the
user if you want. But there are lots of apps using FR in production. 3\. Thank
you, also we're joining Amazon re:Invent 2014 as a Startup Sponsor.

